# Newly certified can't find job



## katericourtney

I live in Las Vegas and have been applying all over the country for a coding job. I have my CPC-A and CCA and am studying for the CCS. It seems I made a huge mistake at my age investing in this direction. I have had my resume reviewed and have applied for anything and everything to get my foot in the door with coding. I would work for free or very little just to learn but it seems there are not many options now for new coders. I wish there was a training program offered by facilities to prep new coders. I know many who would be happy to pay for this. I am now volunteering at UMC and even they won't let you shadow coders or volunteer in their HIM department. I have also contacted ALL of the places on the AAPC website here who offer internships and they don't even reply. If anybody has any ideas I haven't already thought of, please let me know. If I can't find work soon in this field, I will have to find a completely different career all over again. It's just so sad because I really like coding. There is also the issue of schooling getting further and further behind me so I am trying to study everyday. Is there any real help out there?  Many thanks Kateri CourtneyAs of right now I feel like all I do is spend money on new books, more training etc. That would all be fine if it was going to get me somewhere.


----------



## steffi30

I know how you feel.  I lost my job two and half years ago in another field while I was training for medical coding.  I finished the training but I haven't been able to get certified because I haven't had the money.  Anyway, I can't get an interview for a coding job and I can't get an interview in the field I worked in when I was fired either so I'm wondering if I've wasted my time and money also.  I'm going to college for a BS in HIM but I'm wondering if that's going to be something that will help or just be more wasted time.  I'm hoping it will all work out for us both.  Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## sconnell08

Hi Kateri, 

I wish facilities or offices would take new coders and train them to be the future of the industry. You need to take that risk with new coders, so they are able to learn and grow too. I know many facilities will not even look at an individual that has an apprentice status. My mission is to provide real-world experience for new coders through an internship (non-paid). I do this so they can gain experience and work towards removing their apprentice status. This also gives me insight into their work ethic and ability to learn, which could lead to a job. Feel free to look at my website (www.codingandcompliance.org) and see if you would be interested. Have a wonderful day and I wish you all the best. 


Respectfully, 

Schuyler Connell, B.S., CPC, CMRS, CPMA, CHPA, CSBI, CSPPM, CRC, CPC-I, CPCO, CDEO, CCS, CDIP
CEO and Founder
Coding and Compliance Consulting Firm, LLC
info@codingandcompliance.org
(844) 344-7766


----------



## moonchild

*Can't find a job*



katericourtney said:


> I live in Las Vegas and have been applying all over the country for a coding job. I have my CPC-A and CCA and am studying for the CCS. It seems I made a huge mistake at my age investing in this direction. I have had my resume reviewed and have applied for anything and everything to get my foot in the door with coding. I would work for free or very little just to learn but it seems there are not many options now for new coders. I wish there was a training program offered by facilities to prep new coders. I know many who would be happy to pay for this. I am now volunteering at UMC and even they won't let you shadow coders or volunteer in their HIM department. I have also contacted ALL of the places on the AAPC website here who offer internships and they don't even reply. If anybody has any ideas I haven't already thought of, please let me know. If I can't find work soon in this field, I will have to find a completely different career all over again. It's just so sad because I really like coding. There is also the issue of schooling getting further and further behind me so I am trying to study everyday. Is there any real help out there?  Many thanks Kateri CourtneyAs of right now I feel like all I do is spend money on new books, more training etc. That would all be fine if it was going to get me somewhere.



Kateri

I know exactly how you feel. I took billing and coding classes two years ago. I sat for my CPC exam last June which I failed.  I heard most of my classmates failed as well. I was considering taking the exam again because my second chance is free but because it has been so difficult to find a coding job without experience I am considering just walking away from it. I also feel like I invested alot of time and energy into this. Even though I love coding, if I can't get a job then what's the point! I am 57 years old this year and I'm actually having difficulty finding a job in any field. I was a medical transcriptionist for nearly 20 years yet can't land a job as a receptionist, PSR, or any medical front office job.  They either never call at all (which amazes me) nor call me back after decent interviews. Living in San Diego, the competition is also fierce. It's very discouraging. :-(


----------



## g8rgirl1973@gmail.com

*Not alone*

You all are not alone.  I have had my CPC-A for 1.5 years.  I passed the certification exam on the first try and I was told that was not possible.  No one will bat an eyelash in my direction for a job.  I have applied for anything in the medical field to no avail.  I really am believing I wasted my time and effort.


----------



## haakpack777@comcast.net

I too have not been able to land a coding position. I have had my CPC-A for 1.5 years as well. Seems our stories are all the same--no one has been willing to give an opportunity to show the skills and knowledge we have learned. Also, I have been a medical assistant since 2011 and looking to change careers so I thought that my current employer would have welcomed me in their coding department, on the contrary, no such thing. I have asked about in house internship opportunities for current employees in my position that are looking to change careers from clinical to non-clinical but no response. I am even having a hard time finding even places that will welcome volunteers to help at the busy time with the paperwork, it's discouraging.

I really wish the AAPC would create opportunities for NEW coders to land jobs, maybe they could have job boards that only hire NEW coders so that we could be trained according to that specific companies work standards and at least start gaining the highly coveted role as an experienced coder. Plus this would encourage us to increase our credentials if we at least had some hope of advancing our careers.

One thing I did learn is to NEVER loose hope, so good luck to all of us and just keep applying, networking, praying...doors will eventually open!


----------



## kmabell1@hotmail.com

*Hang in there guys*

Hi guys!! I am so sorry that you guys are having such a hard time finding coding positions. I know it can be tough but there are places that you can work to help you to get your Apprenticeship removed and there are some places that also do hire coders with their apprentice still on them. I took the certification test back in 2010. I immediately took a job at my local hospital as a division clerk in the Emergency room. I let my supervisor know that I was a certified coder and took on responsibilities of inputting charges, auditing the charts for proper documentaion, level of service and correct codes and test were ordred per the documented diagnosis. I used my skills and what I had learned in my job there. I also used it as experience in reading charts and recognizing the difference in handwriting. All of that counts towards experience to remove your apprenticeship. I then moved from there to a job working the front desk in a Pediatricians office. They didn't currently need a coder, but I let them know that I had the certification. They took notice and I would be pulled to help the coder in the office to process charge sheets, I would verify insurance, assist with referrals, obtain authorizations for tests and appointments, scheduled speciliaty appointments, pre-certifications, DME's anything using my billing and coding skills. Before I left them they were going to move all the coders and billers to a central location and because I had taken the iniative and made use of my skills they were going to move me also to that location. But I found a position with Optum through a temp agency. Optum is under United Health Group and they were willing and are still willing to accept coders with an apprentice still on there certification. They like offering jobs to new coders because then they can mold them to their culture and not have hang ups and bad habits that have to be gotten rid of. 

Now I don't know where you are located but if there is an Optum location near you or a temp agency like CSI, companies, the Judge Group, or Insight Global, they all work directly with Optum for coders to do Risk Adjustment coding and they do offer remote positions as well. Otherwise, I would suggest the route that I took, find a front desk or back office position in a doctor's office and let them know your certification and that you would like to help or possibly one day move into the billing and coding department of their practice. Or take a position at a hospital as the insurance verification specialist or as a division clerk or something and then work from the inside as an employee of the hospital already and speak to your supervisor, try to meet and speak to the coding department supervisor or manager and network and make those connections and let them know you want to work in there and what do you need to do to get into the coding department. All the while the other experience in the front desk or back offie will count and help you remove your Apprenticeship.

But I just want you guys to stay encouraged and know that it is possible to get a position and move forward in this career as a coder. Just don't give up. I didn't and by June 2013 I had my 2 years of experience and I had a job through the Insight Global temp agency working with Optum as a coder. And don't be dissuaged by the fact that it's a temp agency, many of the people I started at Optum with through the temp agency have moved on and are now supervisors and trainers, full time employees at Optum. Since then, my career as a coder has steadily progressed and I have grown and learned many new skills. Just don't give up, stay encouraged.

Katrina


----------



## anamarievillegas

*Inspiring message*



kmabell1@hotmail.com said:


> Hi guys!! I am so sorry that you guys are having such a hard time finding coding positions. I know it can be tough but there are places that you can work to help you to get your Apprenticeship removed and there are some places that also do hire coders with their apprentice still on them. I took the certification test back in 2010. I immediately took a job at my local hospital as a division clerk in the Emergency room. I let my supervisor know that I was a certified coder and took on responsibilities of inputting charges, auditing the charts for proper documentaion, level of service and correct codes and test were ordred per the documented diagnosis. I used my skills and what I had learned in my job there. I also used it as experience in reading charts and recognizing the difference in handwriting. All of that counts towards experience to remove your apprenticeship. I then moved from there to a job working the front desk in a Pediatricians office. They didn't currently need a coder, but I let them know that I had the certification. They took notice and I would be pulled to help the coder in the office to process charge sheets, I would verify insurance, assist with referrals, obtain authorizations for tests and appointments, scheduled speciliaty appointments, pre-certifications, DME's anything using my billing and coding skills. Before I left them they were going to move all the coders and billers to a central location and because I had taken the iniative and made use of my skills they were going to move me also to that location. But I found a position with Optum through a temp agency. Optum is under United Health Group and they were willing and are still willing to accept coders with an apprentice still on there certification. They like offering jobs to new coders because then they can mold them to their culture and not have hang ups and bad habits that have to be gotten rid of.
> 
> Now I don't know where you are located but if there is an Optum location near you or a temp agency like CSI, companies, the Judge Group, or Insight Global, they all work directly with Optum for coders to do Risk Adjustment coding and they do offer remote positions as well. Otherwise, I would suggest the route that I took, find a front desk or back office position in a doctor's office and let them know your certification and that you would like to help or possibly one day move into the billing and coding department of their practice. Or take a position at a hospital as the insurance verification specialist or as a division clerk or something and then work from the inside as an employee of the hospital already and speak to your supervisor, try to meet and speak to the coding department supervisor or manager and network and make those connections and let them know you want to work in there and what do you need to do to get into the coding department. All the while the other experience in the front desk or back offie will count and help you remove your Apprenticeship.
> 
> But I just want you guys to stay encouraged and know that it is possible to get a position and move forward in this career as a coder. Just don't give up. I didn't and by June 2013 I had my 2 years of experience and I had a job through the Insight Global temp agency working with Optum as a coder. And don't be dissuaged by the fact that it's a temp agency, many of the people I started at Optum with through the temp agency have moved on and are now supervisors and trainers, full time employees at Optum. Since then, my career as a coder has steadily progressed and I have grown and learned many new skills. Just don't give up, stay encouraged.
> 
> Katrina









THANK YOU for these inspiring message. Me too, like others i am having difficulty starting my job as a coder. No one is accepting me , many job online i searched and submitted my application but none of them interest to call me. I am not yet giving up because i wanted to do these and pursue this career.  i will do anything i can and will never give up. That is the only option i have on my mind. FAILURE is never an option.. ever!  Thanks so much Katrina. I felt good now..


Ana


----------



## mlsteel661

*dont ever give up!*

folks you have worked your tailfeathers off to become certified coders.  dont ever give up trying because medical coding and billing is a great field to be in. all you need is that first chance in that first job.  I certified in june 2016 (this is a must, if you arent certified and have no experience, forget finding a job at all unless they are desperate)  and my first job I found at an orthopedic office doing charge entry. i never thought charge entry would be my thing but it turned out to be invaluable experience. i did that just long enough to get the A taken off (dont stop working that first job until you get that A gone) and then i saw an email from my local chapter about a biller/coder for a local pediatrics office. i didnt have the experience in pedis but i applied anyways. guess what? they hired me and made me a medical billing specialist! now they are training me in all aspects of billing. this is where it at kids. BILLING and CODING. in my opinion alot of companies are going to be outsourcing their coding overseas and you really need to be ready and trained in billing too. then you will be a valuable asset. never give up trying to find your niche, because you will find it if you are persistent. oh and BTW, forget about remote options for a while. they are rare and they arent all they are cracked up to be. good luck to all


----------



## hperry10

*Spot on!*



msteel661 said:


> folks you have worked your tailfeathers off to become certified coders.  dont ever give up trying because medical coding and billing is a great field to be in. all you need is that first chance in that first job.  I certified in june 2016 (this is a must, if you arent certified and have no experience, forget finding a job at all unless they are desperate)  and my first job I found at an orthopedic office doing charge entry. i never thought charge entry would be my thing but it turned out to be invaluable experience. i did that just long enough to get the A taken off (dont stop working that first job until you get that A gone) and then i saw an email from my local chapter about a biller/coder for a local pediatrics office. i didnt have the experience in pedis but i applied anyways. guess what? they hired me and made me a medical billing specialist! now they are training me in all aspects of billing. this is where it at kids. BILLING and CODING. in my opinion alot of companies are going to be outsourcing their coding overseas and you really need to be ready and trained in billing too. then you will be a valuable asset. never give up trying to find your niche, because you will find it if you are persistent. oh and BTW, forget about remote options for a while. they are rare and they arent all they are cracked up to be. good luck to all



msteel you are 100% correct. Many people have become certified not realizing that in most organizations coding is not an entry level position and experience is required.  Unfortunately many people have chosen coding as a career later in life and didn't expect to have to start at the bottom and work their way up but that is the reality for most. I started out entering clinical charges and verifying insurances for a behavioral health organization. I did that for 4 years. That experience helped me land my first coding job in a different organization 3 years ago.  I've talked to newly certified coders in my chapter that are struggling to find jobs and I am surprised how many tell me they are not willing to work at the front desk somewhere to get their foot in the door. You don't always have to have coding experience to get a job in billing or coding. It helps to have some sort of medical office experience and the willingness to work your way up.

Heather CPC

2018 Treasurer, Cape Coders, Hyannis, MA


----------



## magnolia1

*Risk Adjustment Coding*



kmabell1@hotmail.com said:


> Hi guys!! I am so sorry that you guys are having such a hard time finding coding positions. I know it can be tough but there are places that you can work to help you to get your Apprenticeship removed and there are some places that also do hire coders with their apprentice still on them. I took the certification test back in 2010. I immediately took a job at my local hospital as a division clerk in the Emergency room. I let my supervisor know that I was a certified coder and took on responsibilities of inputting charges, auditing the charts for proper documentaion, level of service and correct codes and test were ordred per the documented diagnosis. I used my skills and what I had learned in my job there. I also used it as experience in reading charts and recognizing the difference in handwriting. All of that counts towards experience to remove your apprenticeship. I then moved from there to a job working the front desk in a Pediatricians office. They didn't currently need a coder, but I let them know that I had the certification. They took notice and I would be pulled to help the coder in the office to process charge sheets, I would verify insurance, assist with referrals, obtain authorizations for tests and appointments, scheduled speciliaty appointments, pre-certifications, DME's anything using my billing and coding skills. Before I left them they were going to move all the coders and billers to a central location and because I had taken the iniative and made use of my skills they were going to move me also to that location. But I found a position with Optum through a temp agency. Optum is under United Health Group and they were willing and are still willing to accept coders with an apprentice still on there certification. They like offering jobs to new coders because then they can mold them to their culture and not have hang ups and bad habits that have to be gotten rid of.
> 
> Now I don't know where you are located but if there is an Optum location near you or a temp agency like CSI, companies, the Judge Group, or Insight Global, they all work directly with Optum for coders to do Risk Adjustment coding and they do offer remote positions as well. Otherwise, I would suggest the route that I took, find a front desk or back office position in a doctor's office and let them know your certification and that you would like to help or possibly one day move into the billing and coding department of their practice. Or take a position at a hospital as the insurance verification specialist or as a division clerk or something and then work from the inside as an employee of the hospital already and speak to your supervisor, try to meet and speak to the coding department supervisor or manager and network and make those connections and let them know you want to work in there and what do you need to do to get into the coding department. All the while the other experience in the front desk or back offie will count and help you remove your Apprenticeship.
> 
> But I just want you guys to stay encouraged and know that it is possible to get a position and move forward in this career as a coder. Just don't give up. I didn't and by June 2013 I had my 2 years of experience and I had a job through the Insight Global temp agency working with Optum as a coder. And don't be dissuaged by the fact that it's a temp agency, many of the people I started at Optum with through the temp agency have moved on and are now supervisors and trainers, full time employees at Optum. Since then, my career as a coder has steadily progressed and I have grown and learned many new skills. Just don't give up, stay encouraged.
> 
> Katrina



Hi Katrina,
Are you currently doing risk adjustment coding? I have been a coder for many years (facility) and have wanted to apply for HCC coder positions, but all postings require 1-5 years HCC experience (??). In my opinion, if you can review and abstract information from documentation in order to code the record (and the codes you assign are supported by the documentation), then why would specific HCC experience be required?

Thank you,
Karen


----------



## Kstrong

I feel you. I received my CPC-A in 2014 and was lucky enough to find a front desk position at a clinic two weeks later. However I'm still in that front desk position and now trying to redirect my path into a company (local hospital) where I will have the opportunity to grow and eventually code. My advise is to make sure you have a definitive time-line in your head (I will do this for one year, then my next step will be ___), and try to direct any entry level experience (front desk, check-in, etc.) with an organization that will allow you to get coding experience or networking opportunities. I haven't given up yet, but I'm reaching the point where my cert. is so old it has less appeal than newer CPC-A's even though I'm keeping up with my cont. ed.


----------



## mlsteel661

*because of my local chapter!*



hperry10 said:


> msteel you are 100% correct. Many people have become certified not realizing that in most organizations coding is not an entry level position and experience is required.  Unfortunately many people have chosen coding as a career later in life and didn't expect to have to start at the bottom and work their way up but that is the reality for most. I started out entering clinical charges and verifying insurances for a behavioral health organization. I did that for 4 years. That experience helped me land my first coding job in a different organization 3 years ago.  I've talked to newly certified coders in my chapter that are struggling to find jobs and I am surprised how many tell me they are not willing to work at the front desk somewhere to get their foot in the door. You don't always have to have coding experience to get a job in billing or coding. It helps to have some sort of medical office experience and the willingness to work your way up.
> 
> Heather CPC
> 
> 2018 Treasurer, Cape Coders, Hyannis, MA



Heather its because I am on the email list for the Cape Cod Chapter that I found my new job in pediatrics. Its because of you guys sending out those emails telling us about job opportunities that I applied and found my dream job! I dont even attend the meetings due to child care issues but I signed up my email with you guys and it paid off big time. get involved with local chapters and check emails for job openings. its INVALUABLE.


----------



## hperry10

msteel661 said:


> Heather its because I am on the email list for the Cape Cod Chapter that I found my new job in pediatrics. Its because of you guys sending out those emails telling us about job opportunities that I applied and found my dream job! I dont even attend the meetings due to child care issues but I signed up my email with you guys and it paid off big time. get involved with local chapters and check emails for job openings. its INVALUABLE.



msteel, I am so glad you have found our chapter emails to be helpful. I have often wondered if any of our members apply for the jobs we send out. Thanks for letting me know. I hope you are able to come to a meeting sometime. We have a lot of fun!
I agree that it is invaluable to get involved with your local chapter. Members also announce job openings at our meetings and often times hiring managers are the ones making the announcements so it provides opportunity for job seekers to begin a conversation and get noticed. You never know, you might be sitting next to your future coworker.

Heather CPC

2018 Treasurer, Cape Coders, Hyannis, MA


----------



## amla12

*Consider a different direction*



moonchild said:


> Kateri
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I took billing and coding classes two years ago. I sat for my CPC exam last June which I failed.  I heard most of my classmates failed as well. I was considering taking the exam again because my second chance is free but because it has been so difficult to find a coding job without experience I am considering just walking away from it. I also feel like I invested alot of time and energy into this. Even though I love coding, if I can't get a job then what's the point! I am 57 years old this year and I'm actually having difficulty finding a job in any field. I was a medical transcriptionist for nearly 20 years yet can't land a job as a receptionist, PSR, or any medical front office job.  They either never call at all (which amazes me) nor call me back after decent interviews. Living in San Diego, the competition is also fierce. It's very discouraging. :-(



Have you tried working as a scribe? The pay is very low, but the point would be to establish one or two working relationships which could then serve as a jumping off point for starting a remote scribing business. With your experience, you could definitely handle multiple clients as an independent contractor.


----------



## Pathos

It has been my experience that when it comes to finding jobs, it is all about timing and patience with a dash of perseverance. I was able to get my CPC through the company I work for, but had little coding experience beforehand. Also, if the job you're looking for isn't there right now, make a plan of how you will get it or get the job you really want. If you can't get the coding job, start a step or two lower and work up (this has been suggested in this thread as well), and gain that valuable experience, knowing you won't be in billing or front desk forever but at least you have exposure.
Networking! This is half the battle today! If your interviews don't result in a job, but the hiring manager still valued you, you might see that person again. 

Don't give up, the job is out there for you, you just need to fish it out and catch it with the right bait.

Best of luck!


----------



## nomerz

I understand a lot of the frustration - especially with how fast AAPC has grown. CPC's/CPC-A's really are a dime a dozen right now so you have to be willing to do things that will set you apart. Network, make connections, attend chapter meetings, be active with AAPC, volunteer at your local hospital, etc. Getting your name out there and showing potential employers you're worth taking a chance on is the best way to get a bite. 

Wish you all lots of luck and success!


----------

